# wide board help



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The price may be affordable, but Sims is a joke.

Head True Black XL 159 (a little short, but not a problem for a beginner and free Skullcandy headphones)
Technine Split T 163 (a little much, but free Skullcandy headphones)

You could also try to find an O-matic Awesome Wide.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

You can find last years Forum Recon Wide, or Rome Manual for really cheap. I don't know if they have the sizes you need though, but they will serve you better than a Sims.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

hey guys, thanks for the help, i think i'll put a hold on the sims board and look around and serch for a better board, and keep on searching this forum for more info, i still see things as "you get what you pay for". thanks again, tony.................


----------

